# Yesterday was so ... overwhelming. Car accident



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope y'all don't mind me sharing this. I kinda need to talk about it. 

Yesterday as I was driving to work (in the city) I was involved in a car accident. I was turning right at an intersection and the other car t boned me. I spun round a few times and ended up wrapped round a power pole. 

I wasn't really injured, I got out of the car and was walking ok. But when I looked at my car, wow I just thought I shouldn't have got out of that car. Or not in one piece. Its totally destroyed. Written off. All the windows smashed. Bent and buckled everywhere, its just a mess. 

I was so lucky. I hit the pole just behind my drivers seat, on the drivers side. If it was half a foot forward, it would have come into my drivers door and I would have been in much worse shape. 

Its the first time I've ever been in an accident, and I didn't cope with it very well. I just went into shock, luckily the firemen were there and they put me on oxygen, wrapped me up in snuggly blankets etc. 

It was hard, because my family is on the other side of the country (three days away), my best friend/sister is out of town (seven hours away) so I really wasnt sure who to call. But my friend and workmate came and got me, and looked after me really well. 

Went to work and took it easy after being checked over by ambos and giving my statement to police. Another friend came and took me to the ER to get checked out after work, they said I'll be ok, just shock and concussion. I can't see properly, I'm all fuzzy and hazy (brain and eyes). Today I hurt like hell, all the muscles in my neck, shoulders and upper back are kiling me and I can't really move around much. 

A friend is taking me over to milk my goats this afternoon ... I havent seen them or milked them since yesterday morning :'( which breaks my heart and I'm so worried about it/them but honestly I tried my hardest and there's nothing I could do about it until now. Its a huge worry for me. Getting to work and back is easy enough with public transport but not over to the farm morning and night to milk :s

I'm hoping I can get a car salary packaged through work otherwise ... I just don't know what I'll do ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

BIG :hug: to ya keren

car accidents are so scary, glad that you are SAFE! :hug: 

I know what it's like, very overwhelming and an overall terrible thing to happen


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! Accidents are SO scary. I'm so happy that you are alright. Be greatful, take it easy, and know that you are in our prayers.
:grouphug: 
All my very best wishes for a smooth recovery,


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I can emphasize with you and how you feel...when I was younger I was in a head-on collision coming around a corner. I got out of the car and was 'fine' but then went into shock. I was too afraid to go to the hospital and the people I was with, my cousin and his gf, didn't make me go.

From that day forward, I have been unable to drive...partially because of my eyesight, but a very big part of it is fear. I am terrified of sharp curves and am very nervous in the car, even as a passenger. It sucks.

Jingles for you and hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Keren :hug: I am so sorry you went through this, but thankfully other than being emotionally upset (which is very understandable) and physically beat up and sore, you are alive and safe.....thank the Lord :clap: ! The car can be replace, but you can't be. I have always heard that the 3rd day is when you will have the most pain.......so get you some good pain meds and take it easy.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh dear, well I'm going in to work tommorow (3rd day) - but apart from bringing four pet sheep in (fistulates) for the vet to look at, I'll just do office work. I don't think I'm really up to it, but I don't feel good about leaving the other girl there by herself, she's only been there 5 weeks or so, and she's not comfortable working with the fistulate sheep in particular ... 

I thought I was going to be pretty ok, given there's no bad cuts, broken bones etc. But I think its finally setting in that I was in a serious car accident and you don't really get over it that quickly and easily. When I was in the car with my friend just now, every bump and corner really really hurt. 

Epona ... I know how you feel. I'm not a very confident driver as it is. I really can't say how I'm going to react when I get behind the wheel again except I'll have someone with me and it will be on the quiet suburbian streets. I'm trying not to think about it because if I do I'll get worked up and then I wont want to drive at all ... and the simple fact is that if I want to own goats, if I want to show, if I want to do all the things that make me tick, I need a car. 

Thanks for the support guys, it means a lot <3


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness you are all right :hug: 

Take it easy for the next few days, you will find a way to reach your girls too :hug:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Keren, big hugs :hug: and warm thought to you. I am glad to hear that you are ok, accidents are such scary and frightening things. 

When I was younger we were t-boned by a 18 wheeler. To this day I can hardly drive next to one without breaking into a sweat and tensing up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, I am so sorry. I had one like that two years ago in January. A lady got tired of waiting for the light, she hit the back tire area of my big truck, spun me around in circles, and I hit another car. It was not NEAR as bad as yours and yes you are going to be sore for a bit. Yes day three is *always *the worst. Hang in there. I know it is hard, you want to just sit in a chair and not move but the more you move the better you will feel, just be very carful about lifting.

Do you all have a Chiropractor there? I would forsure go. I am sure your bones were all knocked out of alignment. I am not sure what the insurance is like over there but I would assume they would pay for it.

I sure will be praying that you heal fast, and feel better even faster. :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I am happy to hear that nothing in your body got broken & things weren't worse! 
Get better soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Keren....that is horrifying ... :shocked: God was watching out for you..... I am so glad .....you are OK...... :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank the good Lord you are okay. :hug: Take time to heal body and mind. Remember the goats and sheep are there to listen and hug as well. (since we can't hug you in person) They will help with blood pressure too. (unless they are being naughty then all bets are off) :laugh: 

Take care. Try some hot chocolate or tea with a couple of drops of rescue remedy in it.

Gina


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

:shocked: so happy that you are safe!!! your in my prayers! 
:grouphug: :hug: ray: 
i've never been in a real bad crash like that but i've been in minor ones and they are scary enough!!! you must have a guardian angel :angel: 
hope you feel better!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's scary! Praise God you're okay. I've never been in an accident, but my brother is on the volunteer fire department, so I hear regularly of tragic accidents and miraculous survivals. Yours is one of the miraculous ones. God had His hand on you. Praying that you feel better really soon!


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Praise the Lord that you are safe! I'll put you in my prayers! :hug:


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Praise the Lord that you are safe! I'll put you in my prayers! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How are you doing now Keren? I hope you are doing better, and not as sore. Very awful thing to have happened to you! My father had that happen to him when I was very young, a semi rear ended him and caused him to wrap the car around a telephone pole! It was a Ford Escort, and how my dad escaped without injury, I'll never know!

I'm sure you'll regain your confidence in driving, just give it time.


----------

